# Audax UK logo competition



## AudaxUK (2 Apr 2011)

The Audax UK committee has given me permission to see if we can come up with a new Audax UK logo.

The current logo has served us well, but now that we have a nice new website, perhaps it's time to give it a nice new logo. Rather than spend $$$, we thought we'd give you the opportunity to have a go at designing one, as we know that more than a few of you are rather talented at graphic design.

So, we're going to have a competition to find a new Audax UK logo. There is no prize, I'm afraid, other than the kudos and the satisfaction of a job well done.

Judging will be by the Audax UK committee at its June meeting, who will look to pick a winner from all submissions. However the committee reserve the right to pick no winner, if they decide that there is no worthy successor to the current logo.

To help you make a start, here are a few guidelines:

- The committee prefer evolution to revolution. 
- A logo that emphasises Audax UK's Britishness is likely to win favour.
- Your entry doesn't have to explicity feature a cyclist or cycling, but if you can incorporate such a feature in a clever way, you're likely to score bonus points.
- A new logo should be able to be used on the Audax UK website, on brevet cards, as letterhead and as an internet forum avatar, as well as on medals, badges or other pieces of merchandise.
- Speaking personally now, I'm impressed at how some brands are able to emphasise their heritage whilst being resolutely modern. A logo that manages that would get my vote.
- It should work well in both colour and monochrome.
- The logo should feature the words"AUDAX UK", and might work both on its own and with the strapline "THE LONG DISTANCE CYCLING ASSOCIATION."

Deadline for submissions is June 2. If you've got an entry, then drop me a line on here for my email address, or email me direct if you already know it. Happy to offer guidance and feedback on any submissions.

Good luck!


----------

